# Best hook for gulp shrimp ?



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

I love fishing with the 3' new penny gulp shrimp and use just a standard jig with a "J" hook, but I notice I lose quite a few fish, I use circle hooks when using live shrimp, do they make a circle weighted jig hook ? If not what should I be using when fishing gulps targeting reds, specs, and flounder ?


----------



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

go to dizzy lizzys and talk to steve. we were talking inshore the other day and he said he might be ordering circle hook jig heads. he was hesitant though because he doesnt want to order a lot and no body buy them so the more interest expressed the better chance he will order them


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

CCC,

If I'm not mistaken the main reason for using a circle hook is to reduce killing fish when they swallow the hook. A fish swallowing a hook on an artificial lure happens but is rare. If your loosing fish when usingGulp or any soft plasticon a jig head then go to a larger hook like a 3/0 shaky head. A larger hook will increase the radius which will result in more hook ups. If your getting bites and not hooking up chances are it's a pinfishor a very small fish. I personally think a 2/0 hook is perfect for a 3"gulp unless your fishing it weedless in that case try a weighted hook where the front of the lure twist on a little cork screw. Hope this helps.


----------

